# Short Winter storm Jonas Plowing video



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is a video I made of some plowing in winter storm jonas. We got around 2 feet kept up with it pretty good.

Enjoy


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Looked real slippery under that snow. Was there ice with that storm? I don't remember hearing about it being so slick. We were all watching, you guys got hammered.


----------



## cutshortlandscaping (Feb 12, 2015)

Freshwater said:


> Looked real slippery under that snow. Was there ice with that storm? I don't remember hearing about it being so slick. We were all watching, you guys got hammered.


to what i remember, it started as a sleet and it froze under the snow nothing little salt couldn't take care of


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice vid......and the music didn't make me want to drive ice picks through my ear drums. Thumbs Up


----------

